# Walking and Hiking



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

Just returned from the Off Road MOD Nats in Connecticut. I added a week in Maine walking and hiking in Acadia National Park. 
Some of the most beautiful scenery I have ever seen.
My wife and I enjoy walking for excercise and relaxation. 
Michigan, Ohio and Indiana have terrific places to go to get away for a day or a couple of days... All within a few hours of the south michigan area we live.
Tell us about some of your favorite parks and places to go and relax.

Here are some of mine.

Toledo Metro Parks. 
Some of the best maintained parks I have ever been in. They are free to enter and well taken care of. 
Wildwood, Side Cut, and Oak Openings are my favorites. There are more though. Swan Creek was a suprise! VERY Close to the Toledo Zoo. Beautiful trails. http://www.metroparkstoledo.com/metroparks/maps/
Michigan Metro parks are good too! Most have great paved trails as well as nature trails. 
Lower Huron, Willow and Oakwood are all connected by paved trails. About 20+ miles if you did all the trails in one day on a bike or rollerblades. 
Kensington has the great paved trail around the lake... but my favorite there is the nature trails. Up in the woods and around the small nature preserve lake. We always see wildlife. 
Many more to choose from. http://www.metroparks.com/global/maps.php
Stoney Creek and Indian Springs are very pretty. In Ann Arbor area, Hudson Mills is small but VERY Nice.
Michigan State parks usually are just ok for me... VERY Rustic. But.. there some I really enjoy..  For quiet and Solitude.. I go to Saugatuck State Park. A 20 minute hike in and you are on about 6 miles of pristine Lake Michigan shore. In the fall I have gone and seen maybe 4 or 5 people all day.
Island Lake Recreation area right near Kensington is another great state park. Great paved trail, beaches and awesome bike and hike trails. 
In Indiana, Pokagon State park in fantastic. Miles of trails, two beaches, boat rental, HUGE campground and a hotel in the park. They also have cabins you can rent. Horseback riding, and a refrigerated bobsled run add to the fun! Only about 2 1/5 hrs from the Detroit area, straight down I-69 into Indiana. There is a new RC Track right by there too!! 
More of a drive but well worth it for a weekend or longer... Hocking Hills area in southern Ohio. South East of Columbus. Old Mans Cave, Cedar Falls and Ash Cave are all connected by trails. Conkles Hollow is awesome. Beautiful all time.. but fall is the best. http://www.hockinghills.com/welcome.htm
I am always looking for new places to go! So if you have any that are your favorites.. please share them with us!
Thanks
Dan


----------



## 440 dakota (Feb 23, 2006)

*hocking hills*

Hocking Hills area in southern Ohio. South East of Columbus. Old Mans Cave, Cedar Falls and Ash Cave are all connected by trails. Conkles Hollow is awesome.
I been there, And yes it was nice and the people out there are just kind. I like to eat at the old duch restront (sorry for spelling) The food is the best, somtimes when we go to the mopar nats we stop there to get a bite to eat.


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

We love Hocking Hills too. We stayed 4 days and hikes tons of trails. I Think Conkels Hollow upper rim was my favorite. It was prime fall season and a beautiful clear day. You could see for miles.
I know the place to eat you are talking about. We made the drive every night.


----------



## JtB (Sep 30, 2014)

A must visit is South Mountains State PArk in NC. The main trail has you walking next to an incredible waterfall. It's refreshing to climb to the summit due to this.


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

*Pacific North West*

After being downsized in 2008 from the auto industry, we moved to the Portland Oregon area.
The hiking in the Columbia River Gorge Historic Highway is incredible. 
Zig Zag up the mountain across and down... From waterfall to waterfall. 150 ft 125 ft tall 
The tallest is Multnomah Falls at over 600 ft. You can hike to the top and then continue up the mountain.
http://www.oregon.com/attractions/multnomah_falls
Angles Rest, Horsetail Falls, Bridal Veil, and more.


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

*Pacific North West*

After being downsized in 2008 from Ford, we moved to the Portland Oregon area.
The hiking in the Columbia River Gorge Historic Highway is incredible. 
Zig Zag up the mountain across and down... From waterfall to waterfall. 150 ft 125 ft tall 
The tallest is Multnomah Falls at over 600 ft. You can hike to the top and then continue up the mountain.
http://www.oregon.com/attractions/multnomah_falls
Angles Rest, Horsetail Falls, Bridal Veil, and more. 
The Oregon Coast is 100% public land and has a trail from top to bottom.


----------



## craftyfog (Nov 20, 2013)

I have not gone hiking for sometime now and I will be ready to hike again soon. I will have myself conditioned still though. Walking has always been a part of my routine. It is somehow my regular work out since I do not have time to go to the gym.


----------



## Tony123 (Jan 9, 2014)

I love hiking in beautiful surrounded roads but I never got a chance to travel around the Hocking Hills and hike through its trails. I heard a lot about the beauty of Hocking Hills State Park and according to my knowledge it’s a lovely place to explore the nature as well as heaven for hikers. Am I right guys?


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

Tony123 said:


> I love hiking in beautiful surrounded roads but I never got a chance to travel around the Hocking Hills and hike through its trails. I heard a lot about the beauty of Hocking Hills State Park and according to my knowledge it’s a lovely place to explore the nature as well as heaven for hikers. Am I right guys?


You are right! It is worth the trip. We always stay in B&B's There are lot with cabins. That is what is our favorite.

Fall colors are obviously the best time to go... but hard to get a place to stay. Great for a day trip if you are close enough. Any time would be great. Never had the opportunity to go in the winter. That would be awesome too.

http://www.hockinghills.com/index.html


----------

